# Parental orders when having IVF abroad (With UK surrogate)



## jen28 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Jen, I have a serious heart defect and a defect with my reproductive system that means I am unable to fall pregnant or harvest eggs. I am really hoping that someone will be able to answer my question.  My husband and I are considering having IVF in the Czech Republic with egg donation and using a surrogate from the UK, we were wondering what exactly happens with the parental order in the UK? Because we are using a foreign donor will this have any impact on the UK parental order?

Thank you so much for taking time to read this

Jen


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Jen

It shouldn't have any impact and your parental order application should be dealt with as a straightforward UK application (the issues with international applications are typically where the child is born abroad into a different legal framework, and there are then issues over nationality, commercial payments to the surrogate and getting consent from a surrogate in another country - none of which will apply if you just conceive abroad).

The only thing you might need is a letter from your Czech doctor confirming your child's biological parentage.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## jen28 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help  

Jen


----------

